# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Bojana Vasiljevic

## Polyneikos

Η Bojana Vasiljevic ειναι  IFBB Pro Figure, από την Σερβία, με συμμετοχές σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Clap: 
ωραια ειναι ,αλλα αυτο το ξανθο καπου κουραζει..καρμπον βγαινουν ολες λεμε.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## No Fear

Α μπραβο,το ιδιο πιστευω και εγω! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ απόλυτα το ξανθό για να αρέσει πρέπει να είναι πολυ ωραίο το πρόσωπο αλλα και πάλι σε διάρκεια κουράζει ενω το μελαχροινό είναι πιο διαχρονικό 
απο κεί και πέρα είναι και θέμα ανθρώπου και χαρακτήρα κάποιας γυναίκας που αν και ξανθιά την βλέπεις διαφορετικά 
το ξανθό στις σεξυ φωτο έχει γίνει σούπα όπως και σε πορνοστάρ

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## just chris

γιατι εισ' ωραιο μωρο που λεει κ ο κοντοπας!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB Figure Pro Bojana Vasiljevic Workout Filmed By J.M.Manion At the NPC Photo Gym.*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Milos Sarvec, στο Las Vegas στο γυμναστήριο του Flex Lewis, με την συμπατριώτισσά του IFBB Pro Bojana Vasiljevic!

----------

